# chain bridge purpose?



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

what is the chain bridge purpose? is it to keep the rear from locking up to high or max out the cylinder? or does it even have anything to do with cylinders ? if u unhook the chains an locked it up what would happen? reason I'm asking is cause I knw my rear cylinders would lock up more than it does now but chains r Keeling them from fully locking up. it prb do the 3 wheel then. not sure how much more higher it could go. maybe longer chains but don't want to break sumthing if the chains r that size to keep it from fully locking up..


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

a chain bridge is designed to make your car do a stand still 3 wheel (if built right) and yes the chains keep you car from over locking on the trailing arms. usually when you put a chain bridge you'd also put atleast 12" or 14" rear cylinders. so with the chains it should lock up as if you had 10" cylinders and the rest of the shaft is used when 3 wheeling


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

shouldnt the chains be at an angle?
My socio here put them on as an anti overlockin device as he bilt the car without real knowledge few yrs ago, infact his are straight as well.
Just wondering.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

in the tech forum it shows chains attached right next to the big part of rear end . wondering if mine aren't don't rite? that's y I think my rear cylinder is 12s , rite now I measure 9" at full lock up. maybe I can add a link to get it to go Lil higher so it will do the 3 wheel that It was intended to do. whatcha think?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I had 14s with no chains, keeped on overlocking and breaking the ears on the pumkin and the drive shaft would slam into the trany. The chains might be there to prevent that. I made some drop mounts and threw on some adjustible arms. that fixed all my problems. i also removed my emergency brake cable, it would not let the rear end out far enough to do a standing 3.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

U put on adjustable lowers to? I think that's what I need .I have adjustable uppers but it's not helping all the way


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I adjusted the lowers about 1 1/4 longer than og so when the car is locked up the drive shaft is about 1/2 inch before it hits the tranny. and about 1 1/2 inch stays in the tranny when laid out. that way i didnt have to get the driveshaft cut. and i made some 5" drop mounts also.


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

ron1973kim said:


> View attachment 551469
> 
> 
> what is the chain bridge purpose? is it to keep the rear from locking up to high or max out the cylinder? or does it even have anything to do with cylinders ? if u unhook the chains an locked it up what would happen? reason I'm asking is cause I knw my rear cylinders would lock up more than it does now but chains r Keeling them from fully locking up. it prb do the 3 wheel then. not sure how much more higher it could go. maybe longer chains but don't want to break sumthing if the chains r that size to keep it from fully locking up..


If ur trying to achieve a high standing three wheel, u need to config ur chains in a upside down Y. Stock upper and lowers ( uppers have 1/4 washers weld on, at the mounting location, because they tend to rip there, loweres plated) I'm pulling a 21" three buttom tire, with16" strokes. Dog leggin 30 plus


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

I wrote this on another post I had but this is more for this question . but I'm wanting to knw how to tell size of my cylinder? I knw its either 12" or 14" in rears. I measured the outside of cylinder an its 14" but the shaft fully out id 12" to power ball . but I think 14" to the end of powerball .idk . an also how long should the chains be for either of those size cylinders?


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

You have 12" cylinder. Depends on what u want to do for the chain length? What is it u want?! Need to be more specific.., standing three the chain mearsurements normally are the same for 14-18" cylinders...( but there really isn't a specific measurement.,, but knowledge of length to get the most height..,


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

down79 said:


> I had 14s with no chains, keeped on overlocking and breaking the ears on the pumkin and the drive shaft would slam into the trany. The chains might be there to prevent that. I made some drop mounts and threw on some adjustible arms. that fixed all my problems. i also removed my emergency brake cable, it would not let the rear end out far enough to do a standing 3.


hno:


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

352cutty86 said:


> You have 12" cylinder. Depends on what u want to do for the chain length? What is it u want?! Need to be more specific.., standing three the chain mearsurements normally are the same for 14-18" cylinders...( but there really isn't a specific measurement.,, but knowledge of length to get the most height..,


idk if 12" cylinders will get me doing 3 wheel.Im trying to install drop mounts for uppers but they look like there not gonna fit.just the way its looking.but I did shorten chains so it doesn't bind my driveshaft. maybe once I add the rest of chain it will fit better.but yea id love to 3 wheel.I have chain all the way an it still wouldn't 3 idk, if not enough weight in back or if its just not set up rite.ugh! that's y I was asking about how long chain should b, maybe there still not long enough or to long..


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

ron1973kim said:


> idk if 12" cylinders will get me doing 3 wheel.Im trying to install drop mounts for uppers but they look like there not gonna fit.just the way its looking.but I did shorten chains so it doesn't bind my driveshaft. maybe once I add the rest of chain it will fit better.but yea id love to 3 wheel.I have chain all the way an it still wouldn't 3 idk, if not enough weight in back or if its just not set up rite.ugh! that's y I was asking about how long chain should b, maybe there still not long enough or to long..


 Larger cylinder are needed, pm me ur number and I'll put you in the correct direction


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

down79 said:


> I had 14s with no chains, keeped on overlocking and breaking the ears on the pumkin and the drive shaft would slam into the trany. The chains might be there to prevent that. I made some drop mounts and threw on some adjustible arms. that fixed all my problems. i also removed my emergency brake cable, it would not let the rear end out far enough to do a standing 3.


I got the same setup, just wondering did you replace the whole rearend or what when it broke from the ears...I want to go with 16's but want to make sure before I do.. My shit is broken right now any advice would help...thanks


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Bajito86 said:


> I got the same setup, just wondering did you replace the whole rearend or what when it broke from the ears...I want to go with 16's but want to make sure before I do.. My shit is broken right now any advice would help...thanks


Hey down79 you still around homie?


----------

